
The Auto Industry’s VHS-Or-Betamax Moment - blendo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/20/business/vehicle-communications-standard.html
======
blendo
From the article: "General Motors has embraced DSRC [wi-fi], and it’s already
a standard safety feature on Cadillac CTS sedans. Toyota and Volkswagen have
also committed to make DSRC systems standard equipment on new cars beginning
next year. On the other side are brands, including Ford, BMW and Mercedes-
Benz, that have joined the chip maker Qualcomm, cellular providers and others
to form the 5G Automotive Association, which is pushing the C-V2X standard."

DSRC is pretty cool. It transmits your position, as well as velocity and
acceleration vectors, 10 times per second to any receiver within about 1000
meters. Hopefully, some kind of differential GPS infrastructure could give
position accuracy to 10cm or so. See "Basic Safety Message"
[https://www.its.dot.gov/itspac/october2012/PDF/data_availabi...](https://www.its.dot.gov/itspac/october2012/PDF/data_availability.pdf)

